# Milling machine for guitar bridges



## badassbassman (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey all! I've been building guitars for a few years and have been wanting to get into milling my own bridges lately. Problem is I am but a lowly woodworker...I really have no interest in getting a 2000 pound Bridgeport machine, I want to keep it to a benchtop model. It seems like my options come down to the Craftex cx600 or the King 20VS-2. Anyone have any experience with these machines for milling brass or aluminum? I don't plan on milling any steel or anything...Thanks!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 18, 2020)

I owned a cx600 until recently. I found it a capable machine for smaller form factor pieces such as a guitar bridge. Most of the work I did on that machine was aluminum and it worked great. Lots of plastic milling too.

Full disclosure, I had another larger knee mill for bigger work and have since went to a larger knee converted to CNC. There is a place for all of them. But for small pieces, cx600 was the go-to for me

If I didn’t also have a drill press I would have kept the cx600 but space is at a premium.

As far as busy bee goes, it is what it is. Love it or hate it, they are local and you can see the machine before you buy, that is the only upside. Parts/service is not their strong suit, but grizzly parts will work on the cx600


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a sieg x2 that is commonly referred to as the mini mill, it will cut brass and aluminum no problem, it does require some tuning to achieve rigidity but if you decided to make it up into a one process machine you could very easily achieve your goals


----------



## EPaxx (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey BABM, I hadn't been here in a while and hadn't seen your post, but thanks for PMing me to get me back here. I just replied to your PM about my experience with my VS20........


----------



## thriller007 (May 13, 2020)

If you dont mind me asking what does a used CX600 go for used? I have not come across one yet, or really anything smaller used yet.


kevin.decelles said:


> I owned a cx600 until recently. I found it a capable machine for smaller form factor pieces such as a guitar bridge. Most of the work I did on that machine was aluminum and it worked great. Lots of plastic milling too.
> 
> Full disclosure, I had another larger knee mill for bigger work and have since went to a larger knee converted to CNC. There is a place for all of them. But for small pieces, cx600 was the go-to for me
> 
> ...


----------



## thriller007 (May 13, 2020)

Hello EPaxx, could you let me know your experience with your VS20. you can just copy and paste what you sent to BABM. you can post here or PM. thanks very much.


EPaxx said:


> Hey BABM, I hadn't been here in a while and hadn't seen your post, but thanks for PMing me to get me back here. I just replied to your PM about my experience with my VS20........


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 14, 2020)

I sold my cx600 for 1200 w/stand


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

